# Man Survives Avalanche Burial for 17 Hours



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, that like *neve*r happens. Unreal. Dude is one lucky person, though it sounds like a very cold experience.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

So he was buried under 20" of snow, I'm just trying to get this picture, does that mean the slide was 20" deep, or that when all was said and done, he was buried 20" below the surface?


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have a link to that vid you mentioned?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> So he was buried under 20" of snow, I'm just trying to get this picture, does that mean the slide was 20" deep, or that when all was said and done, he was buried 20" below the surface?


It indicates (I am going by the report here) that he was buried under 20" of snow. It doesn't really say what the depth of the avalanche debris was. 

As for the video of the avalanche burial. Here it is.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It indicates (I am going by the report here) that he was buried under 20" of snow. It doesn't really say what the depth of the avalanche debris was.
> 
> As for the video of the avalanche burial. Here it is.


It looks more like an advertisement.....

But now I want to go out and buy an Avalung backpack, that thing looks like a life saver...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> It looks more like an advertisement.....
> 
> But now I want to go out and buy an Avalung backpack, that thing looks like a life saver...


they also have slings that are a bit cheaper than the packs .. just in case you already have a pack you like


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it was posted on youtube by Black Diamond so it is a marketing ploy for sure, but it is great footy. In no way was that an intentional slide. If you watch the video again notice when his hands are free and he's just shaking them in little circles. That is because he is encased in ice and hard snow. That is as much as he could possibly move. If his friends walked away at that point he'd probably still be there.

I use the Avalung sling. That way I can use what ever pack I like. Black Diamond makes great gear and packs, but they really are not snowboarders at heart. So their current pack for snowboarding with the avalung kind of comes up short imo. It needs beefier board carry straps, that sort of thing. If you think you are going to be changing layers a lot, than that is probably the pack you want. Otherwise, once the sling is on, you hardly notice it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the original video, before BD got a hold of it is on vimeo.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

this Avalanche Skier POV Helmet Cam Burial & Rescue in Haines, Alaska on Vimeo ... youtube is a dog this year, for you guys too?


----------

